# New machines for me!



## Deano (Jan 8, 2020)

I finally ordered a new lathe and mill from PM yesterday!  In order to keep the wife happy, I went all out and ordered the 14X40GT and the 9x35 mill.  DRO's on both and 2 power feeds (X/Z) on the mill.  I wanted to go bigger on the mill, but due to limited overhead space I couldn't.  I could not get any money off the machine prices, but since I'm only a few hours away, I was able to get a deal on the shipping.  This was a little surprising since got a fair amount of extras as well as the machine.  But I am old enough to know that "buy once, cry Once" is absolutely true.  I paid by CC because I have good cash back rewards and I preferred that over the 2% discount for cash that PM offered.  

 I'm vise shopping today and am thinking the new Kurt dx line looks good.  Just wondering if the dx6 will be a little large and should go down to the dx4.  Any thoughts from anyone with a similar sized machine?


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 8, 2020)

I have a PM935 and use a Kurt 5" vise that I was fortunate to stumble across here on the forums. I like the size of the 5" vise for what I do (mostly pistolsmithing), but others seem OK with their 6" vises. I just didn't want that much overhang over the front of the table, and TBH I don't really need a vise that big.

I did put 6" vise jaws in my Kurt though.


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 8, 2020)

Deano said:


> I'm vise shopping today and am thinking the new Kurt dx line looks good.  Just wondering if the dx6 will be a little large and should go down to the dx4.  Any thoughts from anyone with a similar sized machine?



You definitely want a 6" wide vise, as it's next to impossible to find parallels and what not that aren't 6" wide. I have a 4" vise and I've lost count how many times I've cut my knuckles open while taking a measurement, because I caught the corner of a parallel that sticking out past the jaws. 

Take a look at the 3620V, it has 6" jaws, but its almost 4" shorter. 4" capacity between the jaws, 12.75" maximum clamping capacity. The down side is it's $1000 MSRP, but I have seen it on sale before for like $750.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 8, 2020)

You went "all out" to keep your wife happy.  I love it.  You're going to fit in just fine around here.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 8, 2020)

Welcome to the cult...errrrmmm, I mean club!

Congrats on the machines.  You are going to love them.  Pictures when they come, otherwise you will get kicked off of the forum.


----------



## Deano (Jan 8, 2020)

Nogoingback said:


> You went "all out" to keep your wife happy.  I love it.  You're going to fit in just fine around here.


My wife knows if I don't buy what I really want she has to listen to me whine for months or years until I replace it!


----------



## Deano (Jan 8, 2020)

Dan_S said:


> You definitely want a 6" wide vise, as it's next to impossible to find parallels and what not that aren't 6" wide. I have a 4" vise and I've lost count how many times I've cut my knuckles open while taking a measurement, because I caught the corner of a parallel that sticking out past the jaws.
> 
> Take a look at the 3620V, it has 6" jaws, but its almost 4" shorter. 4" capacity between the jaws, 12.75" maximum clamping capacity. The down side is it's $1000 MSRP, but I have seen it on sale before for like $750.



That is a great point!  I will check it out, thanks!  Must of my googling brought up the DX line, probably because its the newest.


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Jan 8, 2020)

I would advise getting the Kurt 6", that will go a long ways in keeping your wife happy! Seriously, it is much easier to work on small parts in a bigger vise than it is to do big parts in a smaller vise. as for Kurt, IMHO, there is nothing better. Great clamping power and the movable jaw doesn't lift up like like on plain vise. I have used the cheap Kurt knock offs and they don't work as good, the frames flex.


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 8, 2020)

Deano said:


> That is a great point!  I will check it out, thanks!  Must of my googling brought up the DX line, probably because its the newest.



if you want more capacity between the jaws in the standard configuration take a look at the 3600V, its the same size as the DX6. 

Imo the 3600v line of vises are better vises because they are more like a toolmakers vise. The fixed jaw is part of the main body, and the sides are ground square so you can mount the vise on its side. However you pay for those additional niceties.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 8, 2020)

I concur with the 6" vise recommendation.  I wrestled with the decision when I got my 8x35 mill.  Decided on the 6" Kurt and couldn't be happier (well, I will be happier when I make a speed handle for it--the Kurt handle is a PITA).


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 8, 2020)

Give these guys more time Deano and they will be more than happy to spend your money!


----------



## Deano (Jan 8, 2020)

7milesup said:


> Welcome to the cult...errrrmmm, I mean club!
> 
> Congrats on the machines.  You are going to love them.  Pictures when they come, otherwise you will get kicked off of the forum.


2-3 weeks out for delivery due to DRO install.  After machine installations then new flooring is going in.  I bought some of that Race Deck type flooring because when I pulled up the carpeting and scraped up the tile underneath, there was a thin layer of old adhesive that's still a little tacky.  It would have been a mess to try to get up.  After that, then the pictures are absolutely coming!


----------



## Deano (Jan 8, 2020)

7milesup said:


> Give these guys more time Deano and they will be more than happy to spend your money!


That's really nice of them, but I've already got someone for that!  LOL!


----------



## Deano (Jan 8, 2020)

ACHiPo said:


> I concur with the 6" vise recommendation.  I wrestled with the decision when I got my 8x35 mill.  Decided on the 6" Kurt and couldn't be happier (well, I will be happier when I make a speed handle for it--the Kurt handle is a PITA).


Not too much overhang off the front of the table?  That's kind of my concern with the DX line. The 4" compared to the 6" is only about an inch shorter. The 3600V is quite a bit shorter, but way more money!


----------



## Stonebriar (Jan 8, 2020)

Here is the Kurt 6DX on my PM935.  Works for me.  I don't have that lathe back there any more, upgraded to the 1440GT. So we have the same setup. Congratulations.....


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 8, 2020)

Congrats.   The Kurt 6-inch is what you want on the PM935.   I routinely run two DX6 on my 935:






There's plenty of room for the 6-inch version.   If you're at all interested in the upgrades I did to my mill, *click here.*


----------



## Deano (Jan 8, 2020)

Stonebriar said:


> Here is the Kurt 6DX on my PM935.  Works for me.  I don't have that lathe back there any more, upgraded to the 1440GT. So we have the same setup. Congratulations.....
> 
> View attachment 309939


Look how clean that floor is!  Love it!


----------



## Deano (Jan 8, 2020)

davidpbest said:


> Congrats.   The Kurt 6-inch is what you want on the PM935.   I routinely run two DX6 on my 935:
> 
> View attachment 309940
> 
> ...


Dave< I notice you're using the center slot for your T nut.  Would it interfere with the Y travel if you used the rear most slot?


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 8, 2020)

I have a 5" Kurt clone on my 6x24" mill, I think a 4" would be a better fit for it but it works. If a 5" works on my little mill I can't imagine you would have an issue with a 6" vise on a 9x35" table. 

The 6" vise also seems to be much more common than 4" or 5" vises, so you can find better deals on them sometimes even cheaper than 4" since the DX4 and DX6 are practically the same price. I see a lot of used 6" vises, but few 4" and never have found a particularly good price on a used Kurt 4".


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 8, 2020)

Deano said:


> Dave< I notice you're using the center slot for your T nut.  Would it interfere with the Y travel if you used the rear most slot?



Depends on what you mean my "interfere".   Remember, on a mill like this the head can be positioned via the ram, so you effectively have two Y-axis travels:  the head position and the XY table position.   I just took a few photos of my vise setup, and I think these will explain the mounting.   If you mount the Kurt in the center T-slot, it hangs over the back just about the same distance as is taken up by the DRO encoder/scale.   So in this position the Y-travel is not restricted.   If you mount it in the rear-most T-slot, then you will loose about 2-inches of Y travel.  To maximize rigidity, I like to keep the fixed jaw close to the back of the XY table and the ram pulled in.

























Hope this helps.


----------



## Deano (Jan 8, 2020)

davidpbest said:


> Depends on what you mean my "interfere".   Remember, on a mill like this the head can be positioned via the ram, so you effectively have two Y-axis travels:  the head position and the XY table position.   I just took a few photos of my vise setup, and I think these will explain the mounting.   If you mount the Kurt in the center T-slot, it hangs over the back just about the same distance as is taken up by the DRO encoder/scale.   So in this position the Y-travel is not restricted.   If you mount it in the rear-most T-slot, then you will loose about 2-inches of Y travel.  To maximize rigidity, I like to keep the fixed jaw close to the back of the XY table and the ram pulled in.
> 
> View attachment 309949
> 
> ...


Got it thanks!  Really like that control panel you have under the table!


----------

